# Updated with results!! 12w4d scan pics- Boy or Girl??



## caitlyn2009

Hello everyone! I had my 12 week scan today and got some cute pictures. I would love to hear some guesses on whether you think this is a boy or girl. 

The first pic is the profile and the last 2 pics show something between the legs.... What do you think?

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/Mobile%20Uploads/20140402_203322_zpsiuqlmiad.jpg

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/Mobile%20Uploads/20140402_203401_zpscxp7npek.jpg

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/20140402_160740_zpsvafc7ouf.jpg

I know it is very early and that whatever is between the legs is most likely not what it looks like. I cant wait to hear what others think :)


----------



## Misscalais

Looks like it could be, still to early to say though as both girls and boys can have pop out bits down there in the beginning.


----------



## caitlyn2009

ustech said:


> no correctaly positioned pictures to tell gender - us tech

Thank you, I wasn't sure if you could or couldn't tell from that angle. It it most likely just the umbilical cord?


----------



## Foreign Chick

that potty shot looks all BOY to me!!!
I know it's early , but I'd be shocked if it turns out to be a girl!
A friend of mine had a very similar potty shot from 12 weeks and HE is 5 years young now! Good Luck.... PLEASE update once you find out!


----------



## whigfield

If you see here: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html genitals seem to still be pretty similar at this stage, so I wouldn't trust a potty shot until at least 16 weeks? :shrug: 

That being said, I do get boy vibes from your pictures!


----------



## caitlyn2009

Thanks everyone for your opinions... Anyone else? I am very curious :)


----------



## babylove x

Boys and girls look like that this early sometimes with the right angle u can get an obvious shot, but this doesn't look like the best angle to be able to tell either way. I'm 50/50 wouldn't be surprised either way I've seen both xx do u have any more pics?


----------



## caitlyn2009

I don't believe I got any pictures that show a nub. I will attach one more. Maybe it will be a good one for the skull theory. :)

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/Mobile%20Uploads/20140402_203348_zpsydigt8hz.jpg


----------



## caitlyn2009

Bump! Less than 10 days until I find out for sure :) please let me know what you think!


----------



## dmreid

Anyone wanna "guess" either nub or skull my twins? This was about 12.5 weeks or so.


----------



## caitlyn2009

BUMP! I find out for sure in just 5 days :) I will be sure to update as soon as I have a chance!!


----------



## ClairAye

Not based on the shot between the legs, boy :)


----------



## SouthernC

I'm thinking boy. At my 12 week scan with my son the tech showed me a nub and said she thought it was a boy and he is indeed a boy


----------



## BettieB

i think it looks like a boy too


----------



## caitlyn2009

Lots and lots of boy guesses!!! I sure hope :)


----------



## Hoping4Four

I'm thinking :blue: :)


----------



## caitlyn2009

Tomorrow is the big day!! Please let me know... is this baby gonna be Mason or Hannah???


----------



## babylove x

I'll guess boy! My scan is tomorrow too ;) good luck momma !! 

Xx


----------



## caitlyn2009

Went and had our scan today! It was amazing.... our newest addition is a BOY!! "Mason Edward" (unofficially LOL) 

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/IMAGES_24_zps92838d4e.jpg

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/IMAGES_40_zps5339b192.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations on your son!! We found out we were team blue yesterday too! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats!!!


----------



## fandabby

Congratulations. I would have guess boy too.


----------

